# My band fonograph is playing at the RBC Ottawa Bluesfest 2015 on July 14th



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Part of the Ottawa Bluesfest 2015 Concert Series, fonograph is playing at the RBC Ottawa Bluesfest 2015 on Tuesday July 14th, 8:00 pm. It is a  FREE show and will be off site at the Casino Lac Leamy's BAR 7.

Come out and see us!

https://www.facebook.com/events/807384369348490/.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats my friend. Gonna bookmark this and go see you for sure.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet - congrats on that. I will try to make it out there to see you guys.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The festival started tonight. Hope to see some of you at the Casino Lac Leamy on the 14th!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

cool, sounds fun chito. i think i may be able to come out on tuesday and see you guys.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife and I are looking forward to seeing and hearing you and the band Chito. See ya there.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

See ya Marc! Should be a fun night.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got informed that the TVA Gatineau-Ottawa News channel is going to shoot us live when we do our sound check which will then be part of the 6:00 o'clock news tonight. It keeps getting better.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just came back from the Casino to see Chito and his group Fonograph. WOW !!! What a great well rehearsed tight group. The female signer is exceptional as the rest of the musicians. My wife and I trully enjoyed you guys. Keep on rockin my friend.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for coming out Marc! We really appreciate it. Also good to know you had a great time. You gotta let me know when and where you're playing next. Great to see you again too!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Thanks for coming out Marc! We really appreciate it. Also good to know you had a great time. You gotta let me know when and where you're playing next. Great to see you again too!


Will do my friend.


----------

